# Ikea dishes - reviews?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

DH and I are considering buying a new set of dishes from Ikea. We currently have Pfalzgraff but prefer a more clean, simple design. Are Ikea dishes good? The price is good, but do they last and hold up?


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

We had a set like this years ago, though ours came with tea cups. It was/is the cheapest set they have, and it lasted us about 4 years before we had too many chipped pieces. It's been an additional 4 years since we got a new set, but we still have all of the bowls from the original set.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

I bought 8 bowls 2 years ago. No chips on the remaining 7, but lost one when I dropped it in the kitchen. I've dropped the others, but only the one broke.

All in all still happy with the purchase.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

We got 4 basic white Ikea bowls for DH's breakfast cereal and they are doing quite well. Had them for maybe a couple of years now? We just toss them in the dishwasher, no special treatment since they were quite inexpensive. Once in a while I ponder getting a whole set of those in white, and just getting some colourful accent pieces to mix it up.

I think it's the 365+ bowls that we have.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

We have a ton of their simple glass plates and a bunch of simple tumblers for parties. We've had them 5 years and no issues.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

We got a whole box of their starter dishes (white, simple) almost 8 years ago and they still look great!


----------



## Thisbirdwillfly (May 10, 2009)

I bought eight, small, glass bowls from Ikea for an ice cream party about ten years ago. Those bowls come in handy all the time and they still look new.

If I ever live near an Ikea again, I would absolutely buy dishes there.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

We haven't had any problems with our IKEA plates/glasses. They've even survived the toddler years in good shape.


----------



## it's just apples (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a set of the Ikea 365+ and they're doing fine- no chips or scratches. We just put them in the dishwasher, no special treatment. I also have a set of the glasses- the thick heavy ones they use in the cafe, and they're fine too (I'm actually drinking out of one right now). Very durable, and cheap. I think the glasses were $0.65 each! They also come in a small size for the kids, which we also own.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

We have some clear glass dinner plates and colored glass salad plates, and some of their cheapest bowls. The bowls don't hold up that great but the plates do. They make drinking glasses that are sturdier or not, and the ones that are made out of thin glass (generally with cool designs) break very easily. Also their wine glasses won't hold up to even being knocked together in the dishwasher or drying rack. All in all, be choosy, and you'll be fine. The glass plates are pretty great.


----------

